# Adrian Pasdar - Heroes



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

A couple of interesting tidbits about Adrian Pasdar, who plays the flying hero politician Nathan Petrelli ...

While watching the Heroes marathon on Sunday, during the scenes between Ali Larter _(She-Hulk)_ and Pasdar in the hotel room in Vegas, as they were asking questions about family by the moonlit window, I noticed some scars on Pasdar's jaw and chin.

So I looked up his bio on *imdb.com* and learned that _"in high school, he excelled at football, eventually leading to a football scholarship at the University of Florida in 1983. Football may have been a promising future, had it not been for a terrible accident during his freshman year that left his *face scarred* and his legs badly injured. A very driven Adrian finished his freshman year in a wheelchair, doing intensive physical therapy and turning his attention to campus stage productions and rediscovering a childhood interest in writing and acting."_

_No longer able to play football, he dropped out of school and returned home, taking a job with a theater group -- People's Light and Theatre Company -- where he worked on sound and lighting and also did set construction. *One day, while constructing a set, he cut off the end of his left thumb.* Adrian, having the ability to turn tragedy into triumph, used his medical compensation to pay for attendance at the famous "Lee Strasberg Theater Institute"._

_Married Natalie Maines (of the country music group Dixie Chicks) on the weekend of June 24-25, 2000. They were married in Las Vegas's Little White Wedding Chapel, in a $55 no-frills ceremony officiated by the chapel's "Pastor Ann."_ They have two children.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

getreal said:


> _No longer able to play football, he dropped out of school and returned home, taking a job with a theater group -- People's Light and Theatre Company -- where he worked on sound and lighting and also did set construction. *One day, while constructing a set, he cut off the end of his left thumb.* Adrian, having the ability to turn tragedy into triumph, used his medical compensation to pay for attendance at the famous "Lee Strasberg Theater Institute"._


Thanks for sharing his bio - I had noticed the scar as well, and wondered about it.

I love the way his bio references the loss of the thumb tip. I suppose it's implied that it was an accident, but the sentence can be read to mean 'one day, he decided to cut off the end of his thumb...'


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Interesting! I knew he was married to Natalie, but didn't know the rest and have always enjoyed him, so it's nice to find out some backstory. Thanks! ;0)


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the bio, I meant to look it up myself after seeing his scarring. I watched "Profit" when it was on the air (don't you judge me!  ) and I don't remember seeing it at all.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Thanks for the bio, I meant to look it up myself after seeing his scarring. I watched "Profit" when it was on the air (don't you judge me!  ) and I don't remember seeing it at all.


I judge you - as a man of taste and ahead of his time. Yes, Profit was that good!


----------



## brookerific (Apr 27, 2005)

I noticed it from when he was on Judging Amy. Just never bothered to look it up. Interesting though.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

+1 for Profit, that was a great show

I noticed he was in the Dixie Chicks Video "Goodbye Earl" as one of the cops. Don't know if that is where they met or not.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

getreal[i said:


> Married Natalie Maines (of the country music group Dixie Chicks) on the weekend of June 24-25, 2000. They were married in Las Vegas's Little White Wedding Chapel, in a $55 no-frills ceremony officiated by the chapel's "Pastor Ann."[/i] They have two children.


I was intrigued when I was looking at his entry in IMDb as well, until it got to this part. Now I can't watch Heroes anymore.

_DAMMIT_!

Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gchance said:


> I was intrigued when I was looking at his entry in IMDb as well, until it got to this part. Now I can't watch Heroes anymore.
> 
> _DAMMIT_!
> 
> Greg


Ohhhhh-kee dokey.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

getreal said:


> _"in high school, he excelled at football, eventually leading to a football scholarship at the University of Florida in 1983."_


So there is one reason to dislike him. Although, when he went to UF in 1983, they were not even a blip on the college football radar. They were a measly little nothing of a team that had one QB in their history that won a Heisman trophy. But still, strike 1 for being a gator!



getreal said:


> _Married Natalie Maines (of the country music group Dixie Chicks) on the weekend of June 24-25, 2000._


If being a gator is strike 1, this one is an automatic ejection & a lifetime ban from the game!

All of a sudden, the flying politician has become the most evil character on the show!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I noticed he was in the Dixie Chicks Video "Goodbye Earl" as one of the cops. Don't know if that is where they met or not.


That is indeed where they met, as the story goes.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

I assume everyone hates Natalie (and now, by association, her husband) for what she said not too long ago. Go back and check when they got married, though.


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

gchance said:


> I was intrigued when I was looking at his entry in IMDb as well, until it got to this part. Now I can't watch Heroes anymore.
> 
> _DAMMIT_!
> 
> Greg


You were expecting a more elaborate wedding?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

gchance said:


> I was intrigued when I was looking at his entry in IMDb as well, until it got to this part. Now I can't watch Heroes anymore.
> 
> _DAMMIT_!
> 
> Greg





Meathead said:


> So there is one reason to dislike him. [...]
> 
> If being a gator is strike 1, this one is an automatic ejection & a lifetime ban from the game!
> 
> All of a sudden, the flying politician has become the most evil character on the show!


So you both must also hate Mary Matalin for marrying Jarmes Carville, right?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

In the most recent Heroes epsisode, when he is standing next to horn-rims and baldy, he appears to be very short, unless those guys are very tall. I'm surprised he was able to play D1 football if he's really as small as he appeared.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> In the most recent Heroes epsisode, when he is standing next to horn-rims and baldy, he appears to be very short, unless those guys are very tall. I'm surprised he was able to play D1 football if he's really as small as he appeared.


He's 5'10".


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

As Clutchbrake (howdy, Clutch!) says, Pasdar is 5'10". Jack Coleman (Horn Rims) is 6'2". BTW, Ali Larter is 5'8".


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

drew2k said:


> So you both must also hate Mary Matalin for marrying Jarmes Carville, right?


Carville is a great alumnus of Louisiana State University. It is not his fault that he has a lifelong case of oral diarrhea.

But the real difference is that Carville has the balls to express his beliefs face to face with the opposition (as seen in his own marriage), while Maines & her cohorts express their anti-American vitriol on foreign soil.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Meathead said:


> Carville is a great alumnus of Louisiana State University. It is not his fault that he has a lifelong case of oral diarrhea.
> 
> But the real difference is that Carville has the balls to express his beliefs face to face with the opposition (as seen in his own marriage), while Maines & her cohorts express their anti-American vitriol on foreign soil.


I don't really care about politics but Carville always seems to crack me up whenever I come across him. I remember scrolling through the channels one evening on an election night and apparently his predictions were horribly wrong. So he sat there on live TV with a trashcan on his head.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Meathead said:


> Carville is a great alumnus of Louisiana State University. It is not his fault that he has a lifelong case of oral diarrhea.
> 
> But the real difference is that Carville has the balls to express his beliefs face to face with the opposition (as seen in his own marriage), while Maines & her cohorts express their anti-American vitriol on foreign soil.


Can we _not_ start with the anti-American spiel? Expressing one's views _isn't_ anti-American; in fact, I believe the right to free speech is _supposed_ to be one of the pillars of our nation, is it not?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> I don't really care about politics but Carville always seems to crack me up whenever I come across him. I remember scrolling through the channels one evening on an election night and apparently his predictions were horribly wrong. So he sat there on live TV with a trashcan on his head.




I feel the same way. I like Carville a lot. Don't care for his politics much. But he's a hoot to watch. I like Mary Matalin. If she likes him enough, I'm quite certain Carville is a really decent guy.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

MFruchey said:


> Can we _not_ start with the anti-American spiel? Expressing one's views _isn't_ anti-American; in fact, I believe the right to free speech is _supposed_ to be one of the pillars of our nation, is it not?


You are absolutely right that it is your AMERICAN right to say whatever you want. So if you are going to do it, have the spine to do it on AMERICAN soil instead of at a concert in London.

Like I said, Carville has the nads to stand up in the face of his opposition & tell them what he thinks. That will earn my respect, even if I totally disagree with you. Running overseas to badmouth your country & your coutry's leaders is, well...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> Can we _not_ start with the anti-American spiel? Expressing one's views _isn't_ anti-American; in fact, I believe the right to free speech is _supposed_ to be one of the pillars of our nation, is it not?


The right to express views, regardless of what they are, is what this country is founded on and what makes this country great. However, that does not mean that there is no such thing as an "Anti-American view." Sure, you have a right to speak your opinion, but just because you can, doesn't mean you should, or that your opinion is protected from criticism.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

It does seem the the right to express one's opinion, or even have an opinion, is being challenged these days.

Al


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

acvthree said:


> It does seem the the right to express one's opinion, or even have an opinion, is being challenged these days.
> 
> Al


I don't think anyone is questioning anyone else's right to an opinion. All I am saying is that if you are an American & you have an opinion about America, come say it here & say it to the face of your opposition. Don't go around the world, bash this country, and then hide under the freedoms that we hold dear.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hating the Dixie Chicks is un-American.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Meathead said:


> I don't think anyone is questioning anyone else's right to an opinion. All I am saying is that if you are an American & you have an opinion about America, come say it here & say it to the face of your opposition. Don't go around the world, bash this country, and then hide under the freedoms that we hold dear.


I can definitely see where you are coming from with that, but I just wanted to clarify that saying something negative about Pres. Bush is *not* anti-American, simply anti-Bush.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Rhrm...back to Adrian...he was looking good in his PJ bottoms. ;0)


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, PLEASE, let's get back to Adrian Pasdar . . . mmm, Adrian.

He was rocking the PJ bottoms and I loved it when he zoomed off into space. Now that was cool!


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

ping said:


> I assume everyone hates Natalie (and now, by association, her husband) for what she said not too long ago.


If by "hate" you mean "greatly respect", then sure.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I think history will paint Natalie in a different light eventually....

Um, because her husband is starring in a hit TV show, not for the obvious other reasons.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

WOW, it's been fun reading this thread.

I didn't even bring politics into it, I just made a joke about not being able to watch Heroes because Adrian Pasdar's married to Natalie Maines. Did you ever stop to think that I just don't like the Dixie Chicks because their music makes me vomit?

There are two types of music I hate... fast food pop and country. You combine the two, and all you don't have much left. Certainly nothing good.

I _was_ kidding about not watching Heroes. If I didn't watch an actor based on his/her political beliefs, or their spouse's political beliefs, I wouldn't watch many actors!

It reminds me of when The Last Temptation of Christ came out. The people in my church were handing around petitions, the signing of which basically said that they would boycott any theater forever who played it, and any video store forever that carried it once on video.

Now let's stop and think about this. I live in a town that at that time had three movie theaters... one with 3 screens, one with 8 screens, another with 3, and a drive-in with 1 screen. Since then, one of the 3-screen theaters closed, as did the drive-in. So we now have 11 screens in town. The theater that played Last Temptation happens to be the better theater, the one with 8 screens. VIDEO?!?! Every video store in town carried (and carries) the video of Last Temptation.

I didn't sign the petition.  I got a lot of flak off that one, but hey. I don't vote for everyone they tell me to either, and don't circulate their flyers telling people who to vote for. I'M A REBEL!

Greg


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Actually, your first comment when read as sarcasm is really funny. The italics for DAMMIT should have had a smiley to follow.

BTW, I hate the Dixie Chicks music too, but there are things I hate even more.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Meathead said:


> So there is one reason to dislike him. Although, when he went to UF in 1983, they were not even a blip on the college football radar. They were a measly little nothing of a team that had one QB in their history that won a Heisman trophy. But still, strike 1 for being a gator!


In 1983 Florida was 9-2-1, finishing the season ranked #6.
In 1983 LSU was 4-7 with an 0-6 conference record.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Meathead said:


> I don't think anyone is questioning anyone else's right to an opinion. All I am saying is that if you are an American & you have an opinion about America, come say it here & say it to the face of your opposition. Don't go around the world, bash this country, and then hide under the freedoms that we hold dear.


They have stated their disdain for the current president on American Soil. 
So have at least 60% of the population of this country at this moment. 
One great thing about America is the right to abhor the current leader. Belittling those who express opinions is Un-American. Quite frankly, no one is hiding.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ping said:


> I assume everyone hates Natalie (and now, by association, her husband) for what she said not too long ago.


  :up:

Brilliant satire.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

Did you know he also used to sleep in a cardboard box?

/profit was an awesome series


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Personally I'd rather they left off the makeup, even if he has scarring. On my HD whenever he has closeups in Heroes the makeup is so obvious. It looks like he has pancake flour on his chin and some weird lip gloss on.

When he had his seduction scene with Nikki I couldn't believe it, he looked so bizarre to me.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Royster said:


> If by "hate" you mean "greatly respect", then sure.


:up:


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

gchance said:


> ... the Dixie Chicks ... music makes me vomit ...
> There are two types of music I hate... fast food pop and country.
> ... I'M A REBEL!


You certainly are a rebel! I can just see you kickin' back listening to "Fiddy Cent" and Snoop Dogg. LOL 

I thought it was interesting that Pasdar is married to Maines. I had no idea it would spark such vitriol.

BTW, here is the IMDB info about how he and Natalie first met:
_"The couple first met in May 1999, at the wedding of band member Emily Robison and singer-songwriter Charlie Robison."_

So I would figure that after they had met, the "Earl" video was shot AFTER 1999 and so he was cast as a cop in the video.

Personally, I like BOTH Adrian and his talented wife and wish them both great success and health and happiness together.


----------

